
Ask HN: What channel for early users for information management platform? - gfragin
just gone to beta with loop the Smart Information Management Platform that extends the usability of your existing apps so you apps function together.<p>Rather than replace your existing apps, loop allows you to use them together so all your information is in a single place, networked and ready to be analyzed both manually and via machine learning and artificial intelligience.  All your information, one place, connected and working together so you can work contextually and smarter.
======
gfragin
Early testers are also welcome

